# Primo aquariums contact info?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

anybody has his contact info?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Try

[email protected] 
Or 
[email protected]

Highly recommended !!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Bullet said:


> Try
> 
> [email protected]
> Or
> ...


Thank you Sir, but just ordered from Miracles 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

sig said:


> Thank you Sir, but just ordered from Miracles


Wow you are quick, man !


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

sig said:


> Thank you Sir, but just ordered from Miracles


That figures...
must have got a quote from Primo


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> That figures...
> must have got a quote from Primo


He is busy the next few weeks anyways


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm a little excited about sig's new tank build...welcome back


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Not much to say here 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

sig said:


> Thank you Sir, but just ordered from Miracles


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

flexin5 said:


> :d:d


+1 ! :d:d


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


>


probably your next tank in the future 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Best wishes for success Sig 
Please keep us updated


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Bullet said:


> Best wishes for success Sig
> Please keep us updated


Thanks.

There is always success, when you like what you do

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

sig said:


> probably your next tank in the future


LOL seriously


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

I knew you can't live without salt


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Just got this email yesterday from Primo:

_ Recently there was been a series of cyber attacks on my website. Due to this, the email accound associated with it missed out many quotes from other clients as well. Sorry for the delay as the IT departments is working on the trouble shoot and possibly a entire new website layout. Thank you for your patiences._


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

twobytwo said:


> Just got this email yesterday from Primo:
> 
> _ Recently there was been a series of cyber attacks on my website. Due to this, the email accound associated with it missed out many quotes from other clients as well. Sorry for the delay as the IT departments is working on the trouble shoot and possibly a entire new website layout. Thank you for your patiences._


Yes I got the same as well, let me know if you still want his number.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fury165 said:


> Yes I got the same as well, let me know if you still want his number.


"...cyber attacks on my website" - is it joke or he works for NASA?

Thanks.

Ordered from Miracles as always

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

sig said:


> Thanks.
> 
> There is always success, when you like what you do


Wise words ...


----------

